# 96 240sx Front Conversion Question....



## CWhiteRun (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm currently bidding on another front end for the 96 240sx that I just purchased and I want to make sure that I am not getting in over my head. From what I've been reading...the only thing I need to do to make this swap happen is to weld in the front radiator support, bolt on the fenders/hood, and do some wiring. Is this correct? Here's the type of front I'm bidding on. Considered a "sylvia" i'm guessing? Total :newbie: here to the 240 world so cut me some slack.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you need to search on here and google.
this has been covered plenty of times.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

my lazy buddy didnt even do the core support. his came out fine. not sure if your case will be the same, but thats what he got away with.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you are correct

and its spelled 'silvia' just for future reference


----------



## CWhiteRun (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks much. Time to start up yet another project.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

You should go for the s15 front end kits they sell.


----------

